# Rialto Ayala park



## ringo (Jul 16, 2007)

Every Sunday starting at 4 .... Bring what you got ...


----------



## ringo (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## eldee (Oct 19, 2007)

every sunday


----------



## ringo (Jul 16, 2007)

Every Sunday


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

That's right every Sunday at 4pm!!!


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

HERES SOME MORE VIDEOS FROM SUNDAY


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ringo_@May 22 2011, 10:15 PM~20608120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

DAMN LOOKS LIKE ITS CRACKIN OVERTHERE.....THAT BROWN CUTLASS IS HITTIN NICE :thumbsup: TO TIERRA CUSTOMS.....WE WILL BE OUT THERE THIS SUNDAY


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MalibuLou_@May 24 2011, 08:40 AM~20617432
> *DAMN LOOKS LIKE ITS CRACKIN OVERTHERE.....THAT BROWN CUTLASS IS HITTIN NICE  :thumbsup: TO TIERRA CUSTOMS.....
> *


x2


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

It's crakin every Sunday Ayala park starts at 4pm. The park is off the 210 freeway exit Ayala drive and head south off the freeway. And if ur coming from the 10 freeway exit cedar ave and head north till you pass baseline.
*ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME!!!!*


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

i might have to check this out......if it's anything like it's been in the past it should be crack'n!!!!


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 24 2011, 12:33 PM~20618926
> *i might have to check this out......if it's anything like it's been in the past it should be crack'n!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

Man looks good i need to take a trip down there!!


----------



## ringo (Jul 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@May 24 2011, 03:15 PM~20620028
> *Man looks good i need to take a trip down there!!
> *


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

cant wait to take a drive that way both those cutlass are single pumps ?


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@May 26 2011, 10:43 AM~20633207
> *cant wait to take a drive that way both those cutlass are single pumps ?
> *


Yep single pump 10 batteries!!!


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

ttt for the I.E. functions


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

*THIS IS FOR THE NON BELIEVERS I GOT BAD NEWS FOR YOU YES ITS A SINGLE!!!!!*


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE MIGHT HAVE TO CHECK IT OUT SOMETIME TTT


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 909 Bumpercheck_@May 26 2011, 09:03 PM~20636840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 909 Bumpercheck_@May 26 2011, 07:03 PM~20636840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks hott


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

sup max


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 909 Bumpercheck_@May 26 2011, 10:41 AM~20633564
> *Yep single pump 10 batteries!!!
> *


dam homie thats whats up fuckers hot!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

Tierra customs TTT!!!!!!


----------



## CHOSEN101 (May 18, 2007)

Tierra custons how much do you guys charge for a basic single pump setup install ?


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CHOSEN101_@May 28 2011, 08:10 AM~20646039
> *Tierra custons how much do you guys charge for a basic single pump setup install ?
> *


Just call the shop for prices 909-562-9656!!!


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ringo_@May 22 2011, 10:18 PM~20607762
> *Every Sunday starting at 4  .... Bring what you got ...
> *




IS IT WORTH IT TO COME OUT THERE


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@May 28 2011, 12:04 PM~20647037
> *IS IT WORTH IT TO COME OUT THERE
> *


Put it this way your 55 inches won't cut it out here!!!!


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 909 Bumpercheck_@May 28 2011, 11:09 AM~20647068
> *Put it this way your 55 inches won't cut it out here!!!!
> *





:0 :0 :0 :0 THE IE PUTT'N IN WORK :thumbsup: TIERRA


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 909 Bumpercheck_@May 28 2011, 12:09 PM~20647068
> *Put it this way your 55 inches won't cut it out here!!!!
> *



CLOWN THAT MY GREEN REGAL DOING 55 THE TAN ONE DOING ALOT MORE AND I GOT ONE GATE AND DRIVE FREE WAY MR. TOW TRUCK


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MalibuLou_@May 28 2011, 02:35 PM~20647735
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  THE IE PUTT'N IN WORK  :thumbsup: TIERRA
> *



PUTTING WHAT WORK ALL I SEEN ON THE VIDEO WAS ONE CAR THAT IT TIERRA ANIT DID SHIT IN LA THAT WHERE THE REAL HYOPPERS ARE NOT OUT THERE WHAT SOME COME GET SOME


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@May 28 2011, 09:34 PM~20649148
> * PUTTING WHAT WORK ALL I SEEN ON THE VIDEO WAS ONE CAR THAT IT TIERRA ANIT DID SHIT IN LA THAT WHERE THE REAL HYOPPERS ARE NOT OUT THERE WHAT SOME COME GET SOME *


 Wow!!!!!!!!! Juan talk'n shit.


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@May 28 2011, 08:34 PM~20649148
> *PUTTING WHAT WORK ALL I SEEN ON THE VIDEO WAS ONE CAR THAT IT TIERRA ANIT DID SHIT IN LA THAT WHERE THE REAL HYOPPERS ARE NOT OUT THERE WHAT SOME COME GET SOME
> *






 * WE GOT THIS SINGLE PUMP TOO AND THE GREY CUTLASS IF YOU WANT IT WE'LL BE AT THE PARK TOMORROW!!!!!*


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@May 28 2011, 08:53 PM~20649221
> *Wow!!!!!!!!! Juan talk'n shit.
> *



what up mr.inglewood


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> * WE GOT THIS SINGLE PUMP TOO AND THE GREY CUTLASS IF YOU WANT IT WE'LL BE AT THE PARK TOMORROW!!!!!*
> [/quote
> 
> 
> MY CARS DOWN THIS WEEK DUE TO A FIRE I BE UP AND RUNNING NEXT WEEK U GOT THAT HOP


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 909 Bumpercheck_@May 28 2011, 08:59 PM~20649240
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BY THE WAY THAT SINGLE DIDN'T IMPRESS ME AT ALL


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@May 29 2011, 08:13 AM~20650650
> * what up mr.inglewood *


Shit just try'n to get my car work'n the right way.


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

If anyone wants to hop we'll be at the park every Sunday!!!


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)




----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@May 29 2011, 07:17 AM~20650667
> *BY THE WAY THAT SINGLE DIDN'T IMPRESS ME AT ALL
> *


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@May 29 2011, 07:17 AM~20650667
> *BY THE WAY THAT SINGLE DIDN'T IMPRESS ME AT ALL
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ringo_@May 22 2011, 11:18 PM~20607762
> *Every Sunday starting at 4  .... Bring what you got ...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

*Once again it was crackin at the park heres some videos from sunday!!!!!*


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

We had a good time


----------



## HOP AND SERVE (Mar 20, 2011)

backbummperjuan said:


> putting what work all i seen on the video was one car that it tierra anit did shit in la that where the real hyoppers are not out there what some come get some


 the i.e. Got the hottest doulble pump nobody can fuck with.


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

HOP AND SERVE said:


> the i.e. Got the hottest doulble pump nobody can fuck with.




:fool2:


----------



## 67impalaSS (Feb 2, 2011)

that tierra hopper was getting some air........


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Ttt for a cool kick back spot


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> :fool2:


so are you ready for this sunday or is your car stiill on fire?


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

I'm gonna have to check this out! Looks like a cool spot to kick it, I'll bring some flyers to promote our new shop.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

RIDES3 said:


> Ttt for a cool kick back spot


 
Wassup homie! See ya there!


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

HOP AND SERVE said:


> the i.e. Got the hottest doulble pump nobody can fuck with.


 WHEN CAN I HOP YOUR CAR CLOWN


----------



## HOP AND SERVE (Mar 20, 2011)

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> WHEN CAN I HOP YOUR CAR CLOWN


 ANY TIME YOU CAN COME TO VICTORVILLE TOMARROW LETS DO IT I DONT THINK U CAN SEE IT WERE TALKEN DOULBLE RADICAL RIGHT?


----------



## HOP AND SERVE (Mar 20, 2011)

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> WHEN CAN I HOP YOUR CAR CLOWN


I GOT A STREET 61 IMPALA OR THE 60 COP CAR WICH ONE YOU WANT ?


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

HOP AND SERVE said:


> ANY TIME YOU CAN COME TO VICTORVILLE TOMARROW LETS DO IT I DONT THINK U CAN SEE IT WERE TALKEN DOULBLE RADICAL RIGHT?


he aint gonna show homie he dont want none


----------



## HOP AND SERVE (Mar 20, 2011)

sp00kyi3 said:


> he aint gonna show homie he dont want none


 I KNOW ITS ALL GOOD THEY DONT HAVE NO BIG INCHES OVER 120 OUT THERE AND IF THEY DO HOPE THEY BRING SUM MONEY TOO


----------



## HOP AND SERVE (Mar 20, 2011)

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> WHEN CAN I HOP YOUR CAR CLOWN


SO IS IT GOING DOWN OR WHAT U CALLED ME OUT LETS DO THIS TONIGHT LOWES IN VICTORVILLE I KNOW U DONT HAVE A RADICAL DOULBLE BUT U CAN BRING ANYBODY YOU KNOW THAT HAS ONE IM READY ANYTIME . THE IE HAS THE HOTTEST DOULBLE PUMP COME PROVE ME WRONG


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

TTT for the IE homie


HOP AND SERVE said:


> SO IS IT GOING DOWN OR WHAT U CALLED ME OUT LETS DO THIS TONIGHT LOWES IN VICTORVILLE I KNOW U DONT HAVE A RADICAL DOULBLE BUT U CAN BRING ANYBODY YOU KNOW THAT HAS ONE IM READY ANYTIME . THE IE HAS THE HOTTEST DOULBLE PUMP COME PROVE ME WRONG


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

HOP AND SERVE said:


> SO IS IT GOING DOWN OR WHAT U CALLED ME OUT LETS DO THIS TONIGHT LOWES IN VICTORVILLE I KNOW U DONT HAVE A RADICAL DOULBLE BUT U CAN BRING ANYBODY YOU KNOW THAT HAS ONE IM READY ANYTIME . THE IE HAS THE HOTTEST DOULBLE PUMP COME PROVE ME WRONG


 OK LET ME CALL BIG JOHN AND DARRLY O WE BE IN SANTA BARBARA THIS WEEKEND BUT A ALL STAR WILL CHIP U OFF


----------



## HOP AND SERVE (Mar 20, 2011)

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> OK LET ME CALL BIG JOHN AND DARRLY O WE BE IN SANTA BARBARA THIS WEEKEND BUT A ALL STAR WILL CHIP U OFF


 KOO U CAN HIT ME ON UR THE WAY THERE ? U SAID U WANNA HOP ME NOW U GOTTA CALL BACK UP WELL THEY KNOW HOW TO GET A HOLD OF ME .ILL B WAITING.


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

:drama:


HOP AND SERVE said:


> KOO U CAN HIT ME ON UR THE WAY THERE ? U SAID U WANNA HOP ME NOW U GOTTA CALL BACK UP WELL THEY KNOW HOW TO GET A HOLD OF ME .ILL B WAITING.


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

*THIS IS WHAT HAPPENED TODAY AT THE PARK!! WERE DOING THIS EVERY SUNDAY AYALA PARK*


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

909 Bumpercheck said:


>


ANOTHER CHIPPING FEAST YOUR PROMOTION IS BAD TRYN TO GET REAL HOPPER OUT THERE JUST LEAVE IT ALONE


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> ANOTHER CHIPPING FEAST YOUR PROMOTION IS BAD TRYN TO GET REAL HOPPER OUT THERE JUST LEAVE IT ALONE


BIG TALK FROM A CHIPPER WHOS TO SCARED TO COME OUT HERE TO GET BROKEN OFF!!! UR JUST ALL TALK AND NO ACTION LIKE I SAID UR 55 INCHES CANT BREAK ANYBODY OFF IN THE I.E. IF U THINK IM WRONG COME TO THE PARK THIS SUNDAY WE WILL BE WAITING


----------



## ringo (Jul 16, 2007)

He's a chipper 


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## HOP AND SERVE (Mar 20, 2011)

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> ANOTHER CHIPPING FEAST YOUR PROMOTION IS BAD TRYN TO GET REAL HOPPER OUT THERE JUST LEAVE IT ALONE


 IE GOT THE HOTTEST DOULBLE STRAIGHT OUT THE DRIVE WAY NO SHOP, CLUB,OR TEAM TOUCHED MY SHIT


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

*I.E. TTMFT!!!!!*:biggrin:


----------



## ringo (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

bump for the I.E. homies


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)




----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

*IT WAS GOING DOWN IN VICTORVILLE LAST NIGHT*


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

*HERE'S SOME PICS FROM TODAY*


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

we be outthere soon jus dialing cars in


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)




----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

was there...






way too early, no one showed up till like 3:30-4:00


----------



## ringo (Jul 16, 2007)

It's going down this Sunday 


----------



## ringo (Jul 16, 2007)

Tierra custom hydros


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

*TIERRA VS. HOW HIGH IN VICTORVILLE ON FRIDAY*


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

*IT WAS CRACKIN AT THE HYPNOTIZE PICNIC HERE'S SOME VIDEOS*


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

TTT IT'S FATHERSDAY WHO WILL BE OUT THERE TODAY?


----------



## SOUTHERN LIFE (Jan 26, 2011)

H H H ALL STARS PUTTING IT DOWN ... RUNNING SHIT


----------



## ringo (Jul 16, 2007)

Tierra customs hydros ..


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

*THE PARK WAS THE PLACE TO BE ON FATHER'S DAY!!!*


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## ringo (Jul 16, 2007)

This sunday Tierra custom vs certified custom let's see who's on top $$$$$$$


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

*TIERRA IS READY FOR TOMORROW*


----------



## ringo (Jul 16, 2007)

Good turn out ... 


----------



## ringo (Jul 16, 2007)

Pull something up southernlife we are in Rialto every Sunday ... Single double don't matter let's do this ... If u have a car


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

ringo said:


> Good turn out ... 


:thumbsup:WE HAD A GOOD TIME FAMILY :thumbsup:


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

ringo said:


> Good turn out ... 


YES IT WAS HERE'S THE PICS FROM SUNDAY!


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

HERE'S THE VIDEOS FROM SUNDAY TIERRA VS. CERTIFIED


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

:thumbsup::yessad:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

a lil too many big rims but nice pics!


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## eldee (Oct 19, 2007)

909 Bumpercheck said:


>


 fish fry and hop july 17th calling out all hoppers trophy will be handed out to the hottest


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

eldee said:


> fish fry and hop july 17th calling out all hoppers trophy will be handed out to the hottest


ttt


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

ROLL CALL !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

Silentdawg said:


> a lil too many big rims but nice pics!


aint nothing wrong with that, yall will catch on sooner or later lol


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

*GOOD TURN OUT TODAY HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME*

*HERE'S THE PICS FROM TODAY*


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## ringo (Jul 16, 2007)

This Sunday ... San bernardino vs 
Moreno valley. ...


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

IMA BE THERE WITH THE FAM BAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!
CALIRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

*TIERRA AT KOOL AIDS AFTER HOP!!!!*


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

I.E TTT!!!!


----------



## Marsellus (Oct 14, 2010)

o ok,,, i mite have to check this out


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

*SAN DIEGO AIN'T THE ONLY ONES DOING TWO LICKS!!!!!! 909 IN DA HOUSE



*


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

909 Bumpercheck said:


>



Damn Tierra stay down!!!!!!! BIG UPS FOR THE IE ....FINE LIFE CAR CLUBS FIRST ANNUAL PICNIC SEPT 4TH LABOR DAY WEEKEND AT PRADO PARK IN CHINO FLYER COMING SOON


----------



## ringo (Jul 16, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## CHOSEN101 (May 18, 2007)

Does tierra customs sell big fish videos ?


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

CHOSEN101 said:


> Does tierra customs sell big fish videos ?


 No we dont sell big fish videos


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

Tierra yu stay doin yo thang, always showin out for the IE





MalibuLou said:


> Damn Tierra stay down!!!!!!! BIG UPS FOR THE IE ....FINE LIFE CAR CLUBS FIRST ANNUAL PICNIC SEPT 4TH LABOR DAY WEEKEND AT PRADO PARK IN CHINO FLYER COMING SOON


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

909 Bumpercheck said:


> YES IT WAS HERE'S THE PICS FROM SUNDAY!





yup at ayala park in rialto, where it all goes down.


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

CHOSEN101 said:


> Does tierra customs sell big fish videos ?


hoppos got them fo sho


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)




----------



## ringo (Jul 16, 2007)

Is there going to be a hop !!!


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

ringo said:


> Is there going to be a hop !!!


Dont know about a hop..... but bring it and swang it at your own risk doggie.....till the park personal starts trippin...we gotta respect there rules if they start saying anything


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

There's been various car shows there lo Nuestro viejitos alot of event there u just can't park on the grass is all their triping on other than that park is perfect for a annual picnic u just gota be there early and get a good spot there's like two or three good spots for low low parking spots


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

Here's some videos of the hop from the kinfoke show


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## 80' DEVILLE' (Oct 26, 2007)

Is the park crackin today?


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

iz it a rap i dont see no new post


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

DAmn its been a long time since i broke that park off....lossnup where ya at...oops i mean bossnup....if its still krackn out there let me kn0....


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

*whut up wit it*

iz it goin down this summer


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

whutz up wit it


----------

